
Ask HN: How To Market a Crypto Company? - lee101
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;BitBank.nz is a crypto live forecasting tool, we have a few customers  (all from HN) and good conversion rate but just aren&#x27;t getting the traffic.<p>Does anyone know any good ways of reaching out&#x2F;marketing to people in the crypto community?<p>What I have tried: facebook&#x2F;google ads: seems too expensive right now, no conversions from these sources yet.<p>Blogging&#x2F;commenting, Quora, Reddit, producthunt style sites. Still our tiny traffic is 80% HN 20% everything else<p>We have a referral program where users can earn .003btc (~10% of a purchase) so there&#x27;s money to be made if anyone knows how but it has been surprisingly not been used.<p>If there any large engaged crypto community somewhere someone knows how to reach out to?<p>Thanks! - Lee
======
lee101
more things i have tried: various paid advertising companies, bitcoin ones
seem to not work/provide scamy impressions, legit cones like twitter cost far
too much e.g. $1.5 per click, Press release on cryptocoinnews that no one else
picked up brought in 1 signup...

------
lee101
no bites :'(

